# Skink identiication Atherton Tablelands



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,
can you please help me to identify these skinks from Atherton Tablelands?
I'm sorry for all my questions, I'm merging my pictures to write a trip report ;-)
Alexandra


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I would say that your skinks are, in order…
Red-throated Rainbow-skink (_Carlia rubrigularis_)
Yellow-blotched forest-skink (_Eulamprus tigrinus_) 
Eastern water-skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_) 

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally agree with Blue's ID's.


----------

